# Dell Inspiron 14R N4110



## udit1233 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am planning to buy Dell Inspiron 14R with following specs:

14 inch
core i3 2310M
3GB RAM
320GB HDD
AMD Radeon HD 6470M 1GB

Price - 35.5K

But it comes with windows 7,dell backup service....Can anyone suggest me a laptop at same price with better graphics card...probably with free Linux. I already have a genuine windows setup.

Is it possible to run Autodesk Maya, AutoCAD on this graphic card?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not sure about Maya or autocad, but nvidia525m 1Gb on the new inspiron 15r is definitely an improvement over 6470M

that graphics and a 15.6" screen. rest everythingthe same.at 37.5k with 1 yr completecover. comes with home basic win 7 though.
but do have a second opinion on the screen dot pitch...


----------



## udit1233 (Jul 18, 2011)

@pranav But the inspiron 15 at 37.5k seems to be overpriced....because I stumbled upon a few HP and acer laptop models priced around 38K which had better graphics card then 525m....

what is your HP pavilion dv4 3016tx's price? On HP's site the 3000tx series price starts from 40k...does the 40k variant have a better graphics card then nvidia 525m?


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 18, 2011)

I found this one- 
Acer aspire 5750g(ci3) 
i3 2310M 
3gb ram 
500gb HD 
15.6 inch screen 
1gb nVidia GT520 Graphics 
Win7 Home Basic
12 months warranty 
Rs.35k


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 18, 2011)

udit1233 said:


> @pranav But the inspiron 15 at 37.5k seems to be overpriced....because I stumbled upon a few HP and acer laptop models priced around 38K which had better graphics card then 525m....
> 
> what is your HP pavilion dv4 3016tx's price? On HP's site the 3000tx series price starts from 40k...does the 40k variant have a better graphics card then nvidia 525m?



I had to shell out 44k. and the only reason i did that was the ATI HD6750M card, which is more powerful than even the 540m offered in certain XPS models costing as much as 53k

There's the dv4 3015tx with an i3 and the rest remaining the same at just under 41k on flipkart.


----------



## anshulprasad (Jul 20, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> I had to shell out 44k. and the only reason i did that was the ATI HD6750M card, which is more powerful than even the 540m offered in certain XPS models costing as much as 53k
> 
> There's the dv4 3015tx with an i3 and the rest remaining the same at just under 41k on flipkart.



maybe a bit off track post here, But i have checked out that the frame rates of games in 6750M is really great and some games even have higher fps in this GPU than GT555M or is on par with it. Is it really this good, I mean i am also planning to go for 3015tx model..
so just wanted to make sure that it is right stuff or not


----------



## udit1233 (Jul 20, 2011)

The acer 5750g seems excellent if it comes at 35k!!!!!


----------



## Demon Lord (Jul 20, 2011)

Acer Aspire
5750G-2314G50MN(Ci3) 
Rs.35k 
5750g(Ci5) 
Rs.40k 
5750g(Ci7) 
Rs.48k 
5750(Ci3)
Intel HD Graphics 
Rs.30k


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2011)

anshulprasad said:


> maybe a bit off track post here, But i have checked out that the frame rates of games in 6750M is really great and some games even have higher fps in this GPU than GT555M or is on par with it. Is it really this good, I mean i am also planning to go for 3015tx model..
> so just wanted to make sure that it is right stuff or not



The values on notebook check are pretty accurate.
i'm getting ~60fps at 1024*768, medium preset on dirt 2. thats good. isnt it? 
GT555M is a bit more powerful though...


----------



## anshulprasad (Jul 21, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> The values on notebook check are pretty accurate.
> i'm getting ~60fps at 1024*768, medium preset on dirt 2. thats good. isnt it?
> GT555M is a bit more powerful though...



Yaa GT555M has to be better..
it's used in alienware m14x that too 1.5 gb..
btw ~60fps is very good for a mid range lappy..
(but having a bit high end GPU)


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 21, 2011)

anshulprasad said:


> Yaa GT555M has to be better..
> it's used in alienware m14x that too 1.5 gb..
> btw ~60fps is very good for a mid range lappy..
> (but having a bit high end GPU)



And the i5 2410 is no slouch either. SuperPI 1M @ 13.8s and 32M @ 760s is pretty close to several high end i7's. And the battery life at the standard balanced power setting (i reduce the brightness to what i'm comfortable with) is over 4 hrs (browsing)...Now only if dell would have had a model with similar specs and price.I'd have loved completecover...


----------

